#   ( ) >   >  Fu.H.E.c -

## RA3CC

Fu.H.E.c --- ,    :



  ,      -  2004         No.3.          :



 "Fu.H.E."   "Funk-Horch-Empfaenger" (--),    ,    --- "    ".            ,       ,      .

    Fu.H.E. ---   , ,   Fu.H.E.c (   Fu.H.E.a, b, c1, d, e  f),     Fu.H.E.u, u1  v.   ,      Fu.H.E.u1 (0,75-25 )     Fu.H.E.v (24-160 ).       .

    ""  Funk-Horch-Empf&#228;nger:



 Fu.H.E.c,   ,  10-  ( = 1875 ),    3,75   25,8 ,   4 .         ,    Fu.H.E.c.   - 27 ,    - 20 :





   Fu.H.E.c    1942   "" (     "bou"):



*  5 ():*

  ,      Fu.H.E.c (   )         ,       , RU3AL. 

        Fu.H.E.c   ,    -      ,   ,      , UA9OF.             .  :









 ,       ,    .         .   , .        ,   ...

        ,     Fu.H.E.b,   "",     :



   Fu.H.E.b    ,    .    D 1053/5 "Merkblatt zum Funk-Horch-Empfaenger b (Fu.H.E.b)". ,   -   ?

    Fu.H.E.a, Fu.H.E.b  Fu.H.E.d     (radiomuseum.org),        ,    "".    Fu.H.E.b.

,     ,        .    ,     ,     .            Fu.H.E.b        , ..   13-  D 1053/5.

  Fu.H.E.c ,       (D 1054/1),    1942 ,      (Instrument)  ,    ,      .

,        ,     . ,      - ,    ,        .        ,     Fu.H.E.c:



       , ,     (  1944-45 .),  Fu.H.E.c      .

 ,       (    ),       .     :



,         ,    Fu.H.E.c -  ". "  ...

*  20 ():*

   ,   1942 ,     :

----------


## RA3CC

> ...           ,    " ".    ?   ,               ...


       -  ,        -   :



        ,     ,    ,      .   ,          (       ),        ,    .

  ,      (),       ,       ,         .         ...

----------


## RA3CC

> ...


    Fu.H.E.c --- -  "" ( RU3AL  ),   -    :





             ,    -  "".   "bmr"    "Gossen & Co. K.-G., Fabrik elektr. Messgeraete".  (191)      ()    .

      Fu.H.E.c,        (   Fu.H.E.c):



         . ,       ,        ,      .           Fu.H.E.c.

    ,      ...

----------


## us4lta

.       .   ,      .      .      ...

----------

